

Fab Is Going To Shut Down By The End Of The Year - MIT_Hacker
http://www.businessinsider.com/fab-reportedly-done-2014-6

======
uptown
They've been very-publicly flailing about for quite a while now. It makes me
wonder what the company (or any company) hopes to gain by broadcasting so much
internal chaos. If you think it will somehow help - by all means, go ahead.
But in Fab's case, it doesn't seem to have had any benefit.

And if I were a consumer looking to patronize a business, I'd choose a
business with zero turmoil over one with massive internal chaos if my only
real objective was to buy a sofa or couch or something along the lines of the
products Fab sells.

